# After 3yrs of IBS-D, Found a "cure" via SCD



## ColinCharlie88 (Sep 19, 2012)

I have been suffering from post infectious IBS after getting a parasite in my stomach from Mexico. After clearing that out, my GI system started acting funny (D, incomplete evacuation, etc) but probiotics helped for several years. After several years of that, my system hit a wall and I had daily problems (Bad D, gas, bloating, pain, cloudy headed, fatigue, etc) that made my life absolutely miserable. I tried freaking EVERYTHING - meds, herbs, every IBS cure/med you can think of - and them some, traveled across the country to see the best doctors including Drossman in Chapel HIll NC and Pimental Cedar Sinai...I live in Atlanta...tried accunputure, multiple diets, antibiotics in every form & combinations of them, etc etc). Turns out I had an overgrowth of non toxigenic E.Coli and Enteroccous Faecalis, both are normal and found in every ones GI system but my body makes too much. I always knew it was bacterial since antibiotics would make me completely normal (only to wear off in weeks) and probiotics helped alot.

I finally tried the SCD diet (Elaine Gottschall's Breaking the Vicious Cycle..I used the SCD Lifestyle guys program) and within 4 days my D was 100% gone...so was the gas, bloating, cloudy head, etc...everything. Ive been doing it for 2mths. Honestly, the diet is very hard to sustain and will change your life (ie no carbs, really no restaurants, etc) but it will also change your life in a good way (if you've tried everything). The biggest prob for me is weight loss..Ive lost 20 lbs and need to gain weight back which is really tough without carbs or sugar.

My advice after 5yrs of this terrible IBS 1) rule out everything via your GI Dr (do endoscopy, colonoscopy, etc) to make sure you don't have cancer, Crohns, UC 2) try probiotics and 3) try SCD. Even if its too extreme, it may bring down inflammation and baseline you. Then you can always add foods that might let you live a remotely normal life and maybe switch back to a normal diet


----------



## Lorelei56 (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm so glad you've broken free of this curse! I will check this SCD out. It's getting to where I can't eat out anywhere anyway, so might as well get some benefit from it, hopefully.


----------



## Betty Wilson (Apr 4, 2013)

Just want to say I am HAPPY for you!! Congratulation! You persisted and insisted and you WON!! I hope your idea helps many others.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Congratulations. I myself have been on the SCD for longer than five years. Unfortunately, it has not been a final solution for me. It is a clear improvement, but I am still dealing with chronic pain (24/7) and loose BM. My intention is to try to combine low fodmap, low carb and SCD.

I am happy to read posts like yours because they give me hope that I am on the right direction. I guess that my IBS is too extreme and for this reason SCD is not enough. I'll keep trying.


----------



## shejests (Sep 29, 2013)

jaumeb said:


> Congratulations. I myself have been on the SCD for longer than five years. Unfortunately, it has not been a final solution for me. It is a clear improvement, but I am still dealing with chronic pain (24/7) and loose BM. My intention is to try to combine low fodmap, low carb and SCD.
> 
> I am happy to read posts like yours because they give me hope that I am on the right direction. I guess that my IBS is too extreme and for this reason SCD is not enough. I'll keep trying.


Jaumeb, I've just started on the SCD diet. I'm amazed you were on it for five years! I'm experiencing symptoms like those you describe (I've just started the diet about 2 weeks ago) and it makes me nervous. 
I hope your combination diet works well! Just make sure you are getting all the nutrients you need...


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I am currently eating meat, fish, zucchini, spinachs and green beans. I try some other veggie from time to time. And I am taking S. Boulardii. Most people have a much easier time. I don't know why it is not working for me as it works for others ... I recommend joining the yahoo SCD group as they can provide great advice.


----------

